# Competition For All



## hawk2009

I dont htink John will mind as this is a great advertisment for his slingshots. the one I won is up for grabs,the reason im giving it away is it will only sit in the draw never to be used again and I see no point in that , so why not give it away to someone who will use it, it is an awsome slingshot very well made very powerful but as you know by now I only shoot tubes. So All you have to do is shoot at an A4 sheet of paper 10 shots any size ammo can be used ,edge of the paper shots will not count. the distance to make it easier still will be from 30ft. In the event of two players or more getting the maximum the sheet of A4 will then be folded in half and those players will shoot again if their is still two or more players tied then the target is halved again and again until we get a clear winner.All I ask is that you measure the distance of the 30ft and show it on video and show yourself and the target in the video when shooting thats it. get your entry in now only one entry per player so only post your best one the competition closes this friday 27-5-2011 at 8pm uk time.
Here is that fabulous slingshot .up for grabs.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Great contest hawk









I must see if I can find a safe place to shoot outdoors,can I hang the paper from a branch or something?as I can't carry my catch box to far


----------



## gamekeeper john

of course i dont mind hawk, its very good of you to offer it to someone who will get more use out of it, maybe i can win it back (only joking of course i'm not going to enter lol) i think u will get a lot of people entering as its not that hard to hit a a4 piece from 30ft, good look everyone


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Video up tomorrow I went out found a place set it all up hit it ten times and then found out my camera did not have its memory card in place it was in my laptop









Tomorrow I will go prepared


----------



## mckee

so u just at a piece of a4 paper?


----------



## hawk2009

mckee said:


> so u just at a piece of a4 paper?


Yes but the paper keeps getting folded in half eliminating the players the comp finishes friday then those that hit ten clear shots shoot again and so on until a winner is found. a4 full size then a4 half and a4 quarter and so on until a clear winner is found.


----------



## mckee

i can hit cans pritty easy @ 30 feet i try hitting paper on camera my hands start to shake and i miss after like 6 shots so frustrating


----------



## As8MaN

can i shoot rocks?


----------



## M.J

I wish I could enter, I really like this slingshot!
I understand, though.
Also I'm not sure what A4 paper is


----------



## SuwaneeRick

Must be a British thing. I guess it's the paper that comes after A3










M_J said:


> I wish I could enter, I really like this slingshot!
> I understand, though.
> Also I'm not sure what A4 paper is


----------



## PandaMan

M_J said:


> Must be a British thing. I guess it's the paper that comes after A3


Really? I thought it was a universal thing...









read this

I might do this, but I'm not sure I could hit a piece of A4 folded in quarters at 30 ft.


----------



## e~shot

Title says UK only, we was part of UK once









Difference between A4 and Letter (size in mm)


----------



## hawk2009

The title needs changing but im unable to do it maybe one of the moderators can change it.It is open to all anywhere in the world as for A4 size it is the same size as that used in a printer or Bills sheets in the predator slingshot competition any ammo can be used only one rule edge shots dont count they must be full on it starts as a large target and gets progressivly smaller knocking out competitors as it goes on.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Looks like rain here for the next two days,there's no way I'm risking my camera getting damaged for this...ah well lets hope its dry for the next comp


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> Looks like rain here for the next two days,there's no way I'm risking my camera getting damaged for this...ah well lets hope its dry for the next comp


It is raining here also but we do get windows of opportunity it's only one entry a couple of minutes is all thats needed.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

hawk2009 said:


> Looks like rain here for the next two days,there's no way I'm risking my camera getting damaged for this...ah well lets hope its dry for the next comp


It is raining here also but we do get windows of opportunity it's only one entry a couple of minutes is all thats needed.
[/quote]

Yeah I figured so I'm off in a mo with a hat for my camera and tissue for my glasses,this time my memory card is installed


----------



## M.J

Great! Thanks Hawk!
I'll have a vid later today.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

My entry for stage one


----------



## M.J

Good shooting S_S! Glad to have others entering the contest. Beautiful scenery where you shoot as well.
Here's my entry:




Thanks Hawk!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Nice shooting MJ I have to say I got soaked just after and another thing when I shoot for fun my hand is still...for this contest I felt like a conductor at a music concert...it was waving all over the place


----------



## hawk2009

Sweet S/s & M/j both of you are through score ten and go to the next round dont forget to those that are thinking of entering get it in now as it goes to the next round on friday u.k. time you have just 28 hours and 40 mins left to enter.


----------



## Gwilym

I'm intending on doing bill hayes competition tomorrow. Can i use the same vid for this as they are both a4 sized targets.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> I'm intending on doing bill hayes competition tomorrow. Can i use the same vid for this as they are both a4 sized targets.


That would mean hawk wins it back


----------



## hawk2009

Gwilym said:


> I'm intending on doing bill hayes competition tomorrow. Can i use the same vid for this as they are both a4 sized targets.


I do understand what your saying but they are different competitions, Bills rules differ from mine and it would not take you very long to enter a seperate video on the same day so I would have to say no on this occasion to be fair to all who enter.


----------



## Gwilym

Thats fine I was just trying to economise







. I will just do 2 vids then.


----------



## dgui

slingshot_sniper said:


> My entry for stage one


You just about knocked the center out, Good Shooting.


----------



## mckee

ok figured out now why im missing will be trying tomorrow


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay I just HAD to make an entry... I promise I won't do round two, as my Daughter wants to enter as well!

Party on shooters!


----------



## gamekeeper john

Bill Hays said:


> Okay I just HAD to make an entry... I promise I won't do round two, as my Daughter wants to enter as well!
> 
> Party on shooters!


good shooting bill, u should have a go at your own and show us how its done lol


----------



## hawk2009

gamekeeper john said:


> Okay I just HAD to make an entry... I promise I won't do round two, as my Daughter wants to enter as well!
> 
> Party on shooters!


good shooting bill, u should have a go at your own and show us how its done lol
[/quote]

Feel free to participate Bill if you would like to own this slingshot for free, no one is refused entry I would also like to see your daughter participate, you know Bill you could even try and win it for her. Others should not be put off from trying no matter who enters participating in a social event worldwide is good socially and for the sport of slingshot enthusiasts, And going up against somelike like Bill will help you become a better shooter as it will make you concentrate harder and practice more, You never know you may very well have the ability to shoot as well as Bill you simply have not found it yet but someone out their has is it you.


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Okay I just HAD to make an entry... I promise I won't do round two, as my Daughter wants to enter as well!
> 
> Party on shooters!


Glad to see you enter Bill. Like Hawk said it helps to compete with good competitors.

Also, very funny Bill! You had me laughing. You, have a nice day!


----------



## M.J

Very nice, Bill!
Did it mess you up at all having the front of the paper facing you and not just the edge?


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

Here's my entry, the camera isn't the best and the focus fades in and out sometimes, but you can still see the 10 hits


----------



## Bill Hays

Just havin' fun guys.... as you should too!



M_J said:


> Very nice, Bill!
> Did it mess you up at all having the front of the paper facing you and not just the edge?


Well... it was hard, but since edge hits don't count I just had to make due.


----------



## hawk2009

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> Very nice, Bill!
> Did it mess you up at all having the front of the paper facing you and not just the edge?


Well... it was hard, but since edge hits don't count I just had to make due.
[/quote]
see how they go to peices when the pressures on im sure their was only 9 hits


----------



## Gwilym

Before i add mine does it matter that i say the f word towards the end (I thought I hit the edge). I know this is meant to be a family forum and we have young members so just want to check.


----------



## shot in the foot

Gwilym said:


> Before i add mine does it matter that i say the f word towards the end (I thought I hit the edge). I know this is meant to be a family forum and we have young members so just want to check.


Just put it on and put 18 years only, and anyone says out i,ll delete it for you, jeff


----------



## Gwilym

Cheers Jeff just what I was after. anyway I hope everything with the vid is ok. 10 shots on the paper no edge shots. 
No under 18s as it includes me swearing at least once.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DPijpIrKW-0
It was second attempt as my band snapped during the first attempt so i switched catapult but one of the hits was an edge shot.


----------



## hawk2009

Gwilym said:


> Cheers Jeff just what I was after. anyway I hope everything with the vid is ok. 10 shots on the paper no edge shots.
> No under 18s as it includes me swearing at least once.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DPijpIrKW-0
> It was second attempt as my band snapped during the first attempt so i switched catapult but one of the hits was an edge shot.


That was amusing your through 10 hits.


----------



## hawk2009

Just under three hours fifteen minutes left so hurry if you want in the deadline is 8pm uk time. and for those of you through already dont forget to fold the sheet in half and shoot again 10 shots, you will have until sunday night 8pm uk time if all entries are in before then and we have two or more still successful we will move on to round three.if no one manages ten hits it goes to the highest score.If their is a high score draw you go on to round three.


----------



## Gwilym

Oh yeah and the reason its at a weird angle is cos its on a tree branch.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Once this reaches UK postage stamp size I'll give up and let Bill have it









BTW good shooting Gwilym


----------



## Gwilym

I reckon I can probably get 10 on the sheet up to about A6 size but thats my limit.


----------



## M.J

hawk2009 said:


> Just under three hours fifteen minutes left so hurry if you want in the deadline is 8pm uk time. and for those of you through already dont forget to fold the sheet in half and shoot again 10 shots, you will have until sunday night 8pm uk time if all entries are in before then and we have two or more still successful we will move on to round three.if no one manages ten hits it goes to the highest score.If their is a high score draw you go on to round three.


Thanks for the heads-up!
I better do this today while I have a second.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> I reckon I can probably get 10 on the sheet up to about A6 size but thats my limit.


I was joking mate I've already submitted my limit


----------



## mckee

took long enough


----------



## M.J

Round 2 entry (hope it's ok to post now)


----------



## shot in the foot

mckee said:


> took long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6RoOPD15W2Y


good shooting, jeff


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> Round 2 entry (hope it's ok to post now)


Your a little early as the first round is not quite over yet but understandable with the time difference between the uk and america so its fine. I will post a list at 8pm so you know when one round is over and the next begins as you will see shortly. Who's the little one M.J.


----------



## M.J

Ok, sorry 'bout that.
I'll pay better attention for round 3


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Well I hope you give me time as I may be a little late









Good shooting MJ









and haven't you heard of the world clock?


----------



## mckee

well its not 10 but its a entry... ihit 7 or 8


----------



## hawk2009

End of round one all who entered are successfully through to round two which is officially over at 8pm sunday or earlier if all entries have been received.
1) slingshot sniper 
2) M.J. posted already 10 hits
3) Bill Hayes 
4) Tastelikesnozberries
5) Gwilym
6) Mckee


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'll get my next three entries up tomorrow all going well ,internet allowing


----------



## hawk2009

Just to remind Mckee only one entry is allowed each round, round two has now started this time you are shooting at an A4 sheet folded in half so the target is half the size.


----------



## mckee

nooooo i just did second attept but the memory was full


----------



## slingshot_sniper

hawk2009 said:


> Just to remind Mckee only one entry is allowed each round, round two has now started this time you are shooting at an A4 sheet folded in half so the target is half the size.


perhaps you should ask shooters to measure the paper before start as I will in mine? ...to me A4 folded on youtube can look lots bigger


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> Just to remind Mckee only one entry is allowed each round, round two has now started this time you are shooting at an A4 sheet folded in half so the target is half the size.


perhaps you should ask shooters to measure the paper before start as I will in mine? ...to me A4 folded on youtube can look lots bigger









[/quote]

I was rather hoping players would be honest but to make sure when posting your video just show the target folded in half please.


----------



## Bill Hays

Alright... you talked me into it. I'll compete all the way through then!
Daughter couldn't enter as she was graduating 8th grade today so I'll take up the slack.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

Aaaaaand we all just lost....


----------



## M.J

You're the man, Bill!
I'm happy you're in the contest.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I didn't mean to indicate that I didn't want Bill Hays in the contest, I was just trying to be a [email protected]$$. It's an honor shooting against you, even if I don't have a prayer of beating you haha


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow I am late to this. I havent been on as much as usual. Wish I could have got in on this.


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> Alright... you talked me into it. I'll compete all the way through then!
> Daughter couldn't enter as she was graduating 8th grade today so I'll take up the slack.


Oh sweet very pleased you are competing it's a very nice slingshot up for grabs, I like the gong as well a great indicator that all shots are on target, My message to all remaining players is dont give up because a top player has entered Bill is a great scalp on your bow if you can get it, so give him a run for his money you never know you could get lucky.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ok my second stage entry Bill has me shaking now


----------



## hawk2009

I had to watch this another three times before I could make a decision as only nine shots are clearly seen,On your third shot their is a distinct difference in sound when it hits having looked at your shots on the sheet you point to an area top left indicating two or three shots so i'm giving you the benifit this round,as another shot going through a hole already made could well produce a different sound well done three of you are through at the moment yourself M.J and wait for it Bill Hayes. Their is still time for the others Talklikesnozberries and gwilyn.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hawk no problem mate if you say only nine hit then its your decision and I'll abide to your rules,its difficult to hear all clear hits I had diff stuff inside the box which could make it sound diff also however if others say my entry was only nine hits then we can call my entry a none entry..does that sound fair?









[edit] actually listening to it carefully it sounded like steel on steel like it hit steel already in the box hmmm! I'm really beginning to doubt myself now









In any event this is Bills to win







so really my entry is purely for fun


----------



## mckee

Now one of us could get lucky no point doubting yourself


----------



## CRO-josip14

ok...here is 10 shots in A4 paper...i didn"t talk because i have pain in my throat..sorry..





i have video with 8/10 shots in folded A4 paper...i will upload it tonight


----------



## CRO-josip14

tomorow will be 10/10


----------



## slingshot_sniper

CRO-josip14 said:


> ok...here is 10 shots in A4 paper...i didn"t talk because i have pain in my throat..sorry..
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gV7UyDSDvog
> 
> i have video with 8/10 shots in folded A4 paper...i will upload it tonight


Nice shooting but I think you'll find your too late to enter now!


----------



## CRO-josip14

... :OO ....omg i didn"t look a date....-.-....if Hawk forgive me i will be very happy...


----------



## CRO-josip14

haw can I continue competition???


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> ok...here is 10 shots in A4 paper...i didn"t talk because i have pain in my throat..sorry..
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gV7UyDSDvog
> 
> i have video with 8/10 shots in folded A4 paper...i will upload it tonight


----------



## slingshot_sniper

[edit] sorry hawk the forum is playing up I can't read your last post correctly


----------



## hawk2009

CRO-josip14 said:


> ok...here is 10 shots in A4 paper...i didn"t talk because i have pain in my throat..sorry..
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gV7UyDSDvog
> 
> i have video with 8/10 shots in folded A4 paper...i will upload it tonight


Unfortunately round two has already started it's not possible to accept your entry now,One shot is an edge shot also and I did state edge shots would not count so you would have been eliminated anyway as it's one entry only.


----------



## CRO-josip14

so im out..ok..no problem...good luck to everyone...


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

here's my round 2, 9/10, dropped that last shot...






if this DQs me, gentlemen, it's been a pleasure


----------



## hawk2009

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> here's my round 2, 9/10, dropped that last shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this DQs me, gentlemen, it's been a pleasure


Unfortunately only nine hits so im afraid your out nice try though.


----------



## hawk2009

Just waiting for one more entry thats from Gwilym take your time you have until 8pm tomorrow night. to get your entry in good luck.


----------



## mckee

Can i post another ? I thought u had to put both entries up in one day so i panenked and uploaded my best


----------



## hawk2009

mckee said:


> Can i post another ? I thought u had to put both entries up in one day so i panenked and uploaded my best


Mc kee I missed you sorry mate you have until 8pm tonight to get your entry in I had my paper with the names on folded in half I did not see yours,on the second round dont forget fold the a4 sheet in half you will need ten hits to go through post one entry only.


----------



## mckee

Ok thanks


----------



## hawk2009

I have made contact with both players yet to enter a post Mckee will be posting close to the deadline of 8pm and Gwilym has retired from the competition due to the players still in it and has lost the urge to try. this I find very sad as in life in general to have this attitude of giving up when things get tough is going to make life very difficult indeed,nothing is free in this world if you want something you have to go out and get it ( and I dont mean by stealing.) lol.


----------



## Gwilym

What I actually said was that I was going to struggle to make a post due to the deadline and other commitments along with the need to travel to make a video. And that while I might have been able to manage to post one I chose not to go out of my way because of stiff competition. Had there been a longer deadline I would have entered. I wasn't gping to post that as I didn't want to look like a sore loser which I'm not I just know when I'm bested. Also I'm well aware that nothing in life is free and that you have to work for it which is exactely why I'm not going out of my way. I have my final univeristy exam in just over a week along with other commitments so sorry if i don't meet your standard of hard work


----------



## hawk2009

Gwilym said:


> What I actually said was that I was going to struggle to make a post due to the deadline and other commitments along with the need to travel to make a video. And that while I might have been able to manage to post one I chose not to go out of my way because of stiff competition. Had there been a longer deadline I would have entered. I wasn't gping to post that as I didn't want to look like a sore loser which I'm not I just know when I'm bested. Also I'm well aware that nothing in life is free and that you have to work for it which is exactely why I'm not going out of my way. I have my final univeristy exam in just over a week along with other commitments so sorry if i don't meet your standard of hard work


Hmmm thats not what you put in the pm to me and it did not read this way, you did say it would be hard to meet the deadline but retired when you saw Bill throw his hat in the bag and lost some urge to try, what did you expect me to make of it.


----------



## Gwilym

Well I thought it was obvious from my vid I don't exactly do it at home and didn't think you would be all that interested as to why I couldn't make the deadline so didn't tell you but I didn't realise that you were then going to go on the forum and call me lazy and insult my work ethic. Had you pmd me your opinion I would have let you know the reasons its difficult for me to meet the deadline.


----------



## hawk2009

Gwilym said:


> Well I thought it was obvious from my vid I don't exactly do it at home and didn't think you would be all that interested as to why I couldn't make the deadline so didn't tell you but I didn't realise that you were then going to go on the forum and call me lazy and insult my work ethic. Had you pmd me your opinion I would have let you know the reasons its difficult for me to meet the deadline.


I didn't call you lazy or insult your work ethic your talking rubbish now


----------



## hawk2009

Right I have been waiting for a reply from Mckee as he let me know he would be running to a very tight deadline he has sent me a pm saying he could not get it done so it's on to round three for Bill Hayes M.J. and slingshot sniper down to a quarter of a sheet now you have until 8pm tuesday night good luck. The sooner the entries are in the sooner we move on to find a winner.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Who's Bill Hayes? is he any good with a catty?


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> Who's Bill Hayes? is he any good with a catty?


 He is only 6ft 4in tall extremely strong teaches martial arts handles a samuri sword very well is a marksman with a rifle or slingshot capable of doing some serious damage if he gets his hands on you intelligent. But hey he is over 3000 miles away the other side of the ocean,I dont think he would be able to find our small island let alone one individual living on it Naaargh nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bill Hays

Alright here's my third entry.

I'll probably have to come up with a better solution to the gong, as it ricochets the shots making two holes instead of one sometimes... anyway everything is on the paper and not close to the edge.
Videoed it last night and put it up a little while ago... gotta go, busy busy busy!

Sorry about that!
Here's the video:


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Excellent Bill









BTW I can't see your video here,I went to youtube to view


----------



## M.J

Making a new set of bands now.
I'll get a vid in, that quarter sheet is small but I can do it. So can you, S_S!
Being the last man standing to Bill Hays in a contest is something to brag about too!
Oh, by the way, good shooting Master Hays







How about one of those slingshots like you're using in the video to second place?


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> Making a new set of bands now.
> I'll get a vid in, that quarter sheet is small but I can do it. So can you, S_S!
> Being the last man standing to Bill Hays in a contest is something to brag about too!
> Oh, by the way, good shooting Master Hays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about one of those slingshots like you're using in the video to second place?


Second place what ! is that confidence waning, come on everyone is beatable if Bill has a bad day and you have a good one that chance of winning is very real. Dont let the thought of failure enter your head.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Its a miserable day here raining all the time with not enough dry spells to get out,I hope the rain gives in soon









I'm still going to try even just to prove to myself I can hit that size at least once


----------



## hawk2009

Yeah know what you mean it's raining here also,on the weather this morning it looks to be about 150 mile across so we have it for most of the day until around 4 or 5 o'clock this afternoon,
I wanted to see if I could get any more maximums on the predator comp like you waiting for a break in the weather it sucks.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ok guys its been fun and good luck to Bill and MJ in the final rounds at least I gave it ago and did what I went out to do hit the dam thing ten times lol






I took a closer look indoors to me all were in but i'm not running the contest so if I'm out then thats fine its been a blast









[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHPWwFP_Kl0


----------



## hawk2009

Well slingshot sniper It was close to the edge but not an edge shot congratulations you are through along with Bill just waiting on M.J. now, then it's on and upward to round four your a better shot than you give yourself credit for s/s your doing just fine.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Woohoo! cheers hawk well I do try saying that I only got ten shots done and that was that today...well guess what it rained just after


----------



## M.J

I tried a couple today and couldn't do any better than 8 in and 2 edgers.
I was having a significant aiming problem which I think I've resolved. Too dark to shoot once I finally got my stuff together.
Tomorrow morning is last call, I'll get there!


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> I tried a couple today and couldn't do any better than 8 in and 2 edgers.
> I was having a significant aiming problem which I think I've resolved. Too dark to shoot once I finally got my stuff together.
> Tomorrow morning is last call, I'll get there!


M.J. I have looked on google street view maps to see where obbertain illinois is, and the world clock you seem to be six hours approx behind us so roughly you have until 2.00pm your time to get your entry in only trying to be helpful i would not want you to miss the deadline of 8pm uk.time.


----------



## M.J

I'm out guys








Good luck to Bill and S_S in round 4!


----------



## hawk2009

Ok M.J. is out so it's a shootout between Bill Hayes and slingshot sniper half that sheet again and post your entry you have until thursday 8pm uk time to post your entry.


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's entry number four:






If it goes to round 5, I'll use my SEAL hunter slingshot... it's the one I've shot the most and I'm the most accurate with (pocket slingshot that is).


----------



## hawk2009

Nice shooting Bill 10 hits Well it's down to you s/s can you keep it going for the brits







May battle commence


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Nice shooting Bill your Daughter will love the prize









I'll give it my best shot tomorrow trust me







if I don't hit it ten times then Ill just post saying so as it takes 1 hour for me to upload a 3 minute video,does that make sense hawk?

[edit] Now I need to re tie my pouch and band on my PFS tonight for tomorrow


----------



## hawk2009

Had a shot at the paper a 16th of the size just to see how difficult it is if s/s manages to get through this round this is what they will be shooting at I had one go and this is the result . Yes you should be able to get ten hits ive got a list of reasons why I didn't do it though, not that i'm making excuses 1) I like this one it's windy 2) the wifes upset me im stressed out 3) my glasses were dirty I could not see and finally 4) It's my competition and i'l do what I like


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ok guys just to report that I'm making no excuses but I failed to hit the target ten times therefore that makes Bill the clear winner,so congrats Bill its been a blast shooting with you.

Thanks to hawk for running this contest it has helped with my accuracy decreasing the target size gradually maybe the way to go, even though I don't get out to shoot those distances that often I'm happy to have hit the third stage target 10 times TBH.

So to end thanks to all who participated in this contest its been much fun and a pleasure.

Well done Bill.[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]







[/font]


----------



## hawk2009

Well Bill you are officially declared the winner 
and this slingshot one of gamekeeper Johns is on it's way to you when you pm your address to me, dont forget the set thats on the slingshot at the moment will be way to short for you as they are cut to my draw length but the other is untouched congrats once again Bill i'm sure this has helped to improve the skills of those who participated as they would have been giving 100% concentration to keep up with you.


----------



## M.J

Great job, guys!
And thanks for the very good contest, Hawk! The progressivly more difficult target was a great idea to get more people in but still let the top shooters (ok, Bill) have the advantage they deserve.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Hawk for putting this contest on... it was fun!
I like shooting with and against people a lot and there were certainly some worthy competitors.

Good luck to everybody in the PocketPredator.com contest as well!


----------



## hawk2009

It's a pretty good way to train startting with a large target from a set distance making the target smaller and smaller when you have mastered the small target at that distance go further back take the first target and start again and so on.


----------



## gamekeeper john

well done bill and great contest hawk! i have been following this contest and its been great, john


----------

